# 77/78 in screen door and heigh adjustment



## daluu

Is 77-5/8 inch or 78 inch height a common or uncommon sliding glass door and patio screen door height?

I have a sliding glass door of about 78 inch height (measured with tape measure). It didn't come with a screen door. I'm assuming a matching screen door would have to be of height 7-5/7 inch (to 78 inch max).

I was looking around Home Depot and Lowes, and it seems like Home Depot only carry doors for 80 inches. Lowes has some adjustable multi-fit screen doors, with one or two product lines that say 77-5/8 inch to 80-1/8 inch. But because it's in some packaging, can't see it's default/standard unadjusted height. I'm unsure whether the door really is (and easily) adjustable between 77 to 80 inches.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_97030-86501-MULTIFIT_4294858074+5003699_4294937087_?productId=3201965&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_50%2B100_4294858074%2B5003699_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=$50%20-%20$100

Since I don't have a truck/van to haul the door and don't really want to rent a truck/van, nor get Lowe's delivery, it'd be a pain if I bought an adjustable screen door and it still didn't fit my sliding glass door and I'd have to return it.

Anyone have experience with multi-fit adjustable patio screen doors? And/or where/how can I for sure get a screen door that will fit the 78" high glass door?


----------



## daluu

Perhaps I have non-standard sliding door (height). Turns out I had to take off one of the expander brackets (at the top) of the adjustable multifit screen door to get it to fit, and the weatherstripping on the side of the screen door just got in the way, so removed that as well to make the door work well.


----------



## shaunbil

*Lowe's adjustable slider*

So how did that work for you? I am running into the same issue with the door not fitting unless I remove an expander. Trying to decide if I should just return it. 




daluu said:


> Perhaps I have non-standard sliding door (height). Turns out I had to take off one of the expander brackets (at the top) of the adjustable multifit screen door to get it to fit, and the weatherstripping on the side of the screen door just got in the way, so removed that as well to make the door work well.


----------



## daluu

So far it's been working fine for me. Give it a try for some time then return if you don't like (reassembled back as it was). You have like 30 days for a return typically, right?


----------



## HomeSealed

79 or 79.5" is a common "replacement" height for sliding doors. That said, the best route would be to get the exact measurement of the existing screen and then make sure that whatever you replace it with is within 1/4" or so of it.


----------



## Mona M

*Lowes Multi-Fit Replacement Patio Door Screen*

My patio screen door measured 80-1/8 so I purchased Lowes Multi Fit Replacement Patio Door Screen for about $60, said to work on 77-5/8 to 80-1/8. It was labeled Heavy Duty. Please do not purchase this product. It is so flimsy, it cannot maintain itself in a rectangular shape. If extended to its full height, the extenders lose their integrity with no overlap between the frame and the upper and lower extending sections. Cannot figure out the purpose of the weather stripping on one side and had to cut off the bottom of this rubber piece as it just obstructed the track. It came with an additional metal cross bar that seems to have no purpose and no instructions for use. In the closed position, there's more than an inch gap between the screen frame and the door frame due to the loose "lean" of this flimsy frame material.


----------

